# Snow Buck



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Have not seen a buck for weeks and was hunting for a doe when this guy wandered past at 33yds


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Nice looking buck! Congratulations! (I'm going doe hunting tomorrow)
Nigel


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

What if a nice buck walks past Nigel? Will you still shot him even though your doe hunting???


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice buck BTW! Was this the first time you saw him?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice deer Engine10! Got him with an APA?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great Deer! Now what is all that white stuff? So far we haven't seen hardly any of it around here...


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

The only thing those snow shoes are good for around here is wall hangers or door stops Nice buck hope it was close to the truck


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

nice buck!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice Buck, patience wins everytime!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice buck Angus ,congrats


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nicw Buck! I love how the main Beamsdip down a little just before the tip!

Congrats!!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nicely done Angus


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice job I see snow shoes where you out for a walk or where you in a stand...


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

cath8r said:


> What if a nice buck walks past Nigel? Will you still shot him even though your doe hunting???


Doe hunt was postponed, but I'm fully expecting a nice buck to walk by... look what happened to Angus! I might shoot him... unless I have another Greenpeace episode like I did bear hunting. I'll try anyway.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Nicely done! Very nice deer!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done sir!


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments!

Got this deer from the 10+ yr old Lone Wolf Climber. My father-in-law and I were hunting this property together and hoped to fill our doe tags since we've not seen any bucks since the first controlled hunt week. He likes to sit a ground blind near where we park. But I took 45min to snowshoe farther in from the truck and went about 15ft up a tree down-wind of where I expected to see a group of does follow a ridge down through the bush to get to a food source. It had really snowed earlier and cleared briefly and I figured after a couple of days of poor weather they'd be out early to feed before the worst of the storm hit later that night.

The snow here was about to my hips in the bush but was really light and fluffy.

So I was about 40 yds back in the bush on an inside corner around 4pm saw him wandering along the trail I expected to see the does following. I have an Oregon Scientific ATC9K extreme-sports HD video cam on the stabilizer of my MX2. I turned on the camera and pushed the manual record button and followed his progress toward me pointing the bow at him. He was in no hurry and stopped a few times times for several minutes at a time just looking. His track was angling toward the downwind side of my scent stream and I figured as soon as he got a whiff he'd bolt so I drew as his head passed behind a tree and as he came past the tree he paused again, indications were he knew something wasn't right. 
Put the 30 yd pin tight behind his right shoulder and touched the release. Major "thwack" when the Maxima 250/Montec hit him and as he spun to bolt along his back trail I saw the arrow shaft fly away from his off side. The double-lung pass-through drilled his shoulders and got the top of the heart. He bounded a short distance and piled up in sight against a tree. I ranged where he'd been standing when I shot at 33yds and he was down at 74yds. Never did find the arrow shaft and broad-head but the fletching and nock portion were in a lung.

Called my friend that owns the property on my cell to ask about bringing my truck into his house yard to load the deer so we'd have a down-hill drag and he said he'd have the 4x4 loader-tractor running and warmed up by the time I got to his yard.
So, drove the tractor right to him, rolled him into the bucket, drove back to my truck and dumped him into the truck box.........done.

Thanks to Crashman for setting this APA up so it shoots so well!!! His attention to fine-tuning details and rest set-up really helped make my this my favorite bow!

I've not seen this deer before but he carries traits of other deer I've taken on this property, he'd have been really good next year. I think he's probably 2 1/2-3 yrs old.

End of the story is; apparently the camera was querying for data (date) input when I activated it and didn't record a thing......bummer!


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Really nice hunt, congratulations. It sucks that you had problem with your cam but hey there is always a next time so enjoy


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Really nice buck congrats


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Angus it was my pleasure to work on your bow, and I am very happy to know that you killed a buck with it too! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looking deer. Congrats.


----------

